# Adding sticker or logo on the item?



## SDTurner (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I hope I'm posting in the right section. I was wondering how is it possible to add lettering or logo or some sort of sticker to the products you make if you plan on selling them? Something like this? I would like to put my name or a company logo or some sort of sticker on the bottom. Any idea how this is done for a DIY person that doesn't have some sort of laser engraver or some fancy machine? The attached pictures are of a shave brush handle and I'll be using PR to make my handles. I'm guessing this are some sort of stickers that are super high quality?


----------



## thewishman (Feb 16, 2016)

You will probably have problems with stickers on items that will be wet. Do you want the name to stay on the item after it is out into use, or just through the buying process?

You can send them out for laser engraving - probably several people near you could do the work. In a small batch, the cost could be as little as $2-$3 each.


----------

